# Blue Tiger Orange Eyes



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

These are my F3 and F4 Blue Tiger Orange Eyes, definitely one of my favorite tiger shrimps. Have been keep all most a year now. They are doing great, healthy and good looking. The source was from Germany = Quality.

If you notice their orange eyes are really deep, much better color compare to average stock from Asia.

Lately I experimented shooting with my Samsung phone as quick snap since my time schedule is limited. No macro lens is used here. Frankly it's less effort and setup than using my Pro camera equipments. But for sure, it's still Not same Quality as Pro camera and equipments which are unbeatable. The results came out not bad at all as I though...

As you can see they are currently eating Ebita Breed baby (1st pic) and hinomaru (2nd pic). They love it!!


----------



## Kurobom (Jan 25, 2016)

Awesome shrimp! I love the posts and pics on your blog as well!


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks Kurobom, glad you enjoy the pics and posts 



Kurobom said:


> Awesome shrimp! I love the posts and pics on your blog as well!


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

*3 German OEBT berried*

I got 3 berried. Last berried, babies hatched about 3 weeks now, they are always crazing on mosses looking for food, very active and healthy.

Feed special baby food Japanese brand Ebi...


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Tamtep do you find that your shrimplets stay in the moss for a long time? Do you feed the baby food directly into the moss? 

I've had berried shrimp hatch babies recently, but haven't seen any yet so I wonder if they're hiding in the moss and if I should feed directly into it or not 

Thanks!


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah they seem to like grazing on it much of time. Ok, I just use some kinda needle, suck food in it and put baby food powder on small glass container or directly on glass of tank. If you see them come out to find food is good sign...

They could hide underneath moss and driftwoods if still tiny and shy... 



Atom said:


> Tamtep do you find that your shrimplets stay in the moss for a long time? Do you feed the baby food directly into the moss?
> 
> I've had berried shrimp hatch babies recently, but haven't seen any yet so I wonder if they're hiding in the moss and if I should feed directly into it or not
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the response  I see 2 on the glass today so hopefully it's a good sign as you mentioned


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Atom said:


> Thanks for the response  I see 2 on the glass today so hopefully it's a good sign as you mentioned


For every one baby you see there is 10-20 you don't


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

In case some interested on food, I wrote a little article focus on some commercial food using.

You can check it out 
http://redspotaqua.blogspot.ca/2016/07/how-to-feed-shrimps.html


----------

